# Audio / Video >  elektronika- 004- stereo

## mishka

sveiki!
par šādu lentu maģi kāds kaut ko ir dzirdējis? meklēju googlee, bet neko neatrada.. laikam baigais retums. maksājis 1355 rubļus. vajadzētu šitajam agregātam shēmu.

----------


## Delfins

es domāt jāprasa uzreiz krievu forumos. gan jau kādam ir, tikai ieskanēts nav.

----------


## mishka

ok, tikai ar to krievu valodu tā švaki. varētu būt, ka nav ieskenēta, tikai es cerēju, ka kādam no šī foruma daudzajiem speciem kas būs zināms, vai vismaz kas tamlīdzīgs.. ir tākā neliela ideja viņu bišku atdzīvitāt, jo verķis labs, tikai ar labo kanālu kaut kas neštimmē un ar to līmeņa mērītāju, vai kā viņu tur sauc. kas vispār krieviem bija ar to labo kanālu, vai tā ir sagadīšanās, vai kā es nezinu, bet tam maģim kas blakus arī bija problēma ar labo kanālu, tikai paveicās un galviņa bija vainīga, tāpat arī plašu atskaņotājam melodija- 103 ar labo kas nav..

----------


## abergs

http://ice-80.narod.ru/Electronika004/Electronika.htm

----------


## mishka

liels paldies par shēmu    ::   tikai tā sanāk, ka to maģi vēl uzlabo, vismaz passē tā tika takstīts, sheemaa, zem vaarda vnimanie
 ::   un šitas maksāja 707 rubļus

----------


## AndrisZ

Liidziigs OLIMP-003

----------


## Didzis

Elektronika un Olimps bija ļoti līdzīgi magnetafoni. Centrālais defekts tiem ir izžuvuši elektrolītiskie kondensātori. Tā kā iepērc lielu čupu un maini. Man kādreiz bija gan Olimps 003, gan tagad vēl šķūnītī stāv Elektronika. Savā laikā jau nebija citu variantu, kā iegūt kvalitatīvu skaņu, kā tikai kārtīgs maģis. Diemžēl, no šodienas skaņas kvalitātes viedokļa, Elektronika vairs neskan tik labi kā gribētos, ko gan nevar teikt par skaņuplatēm. Tā nu no vecajām lietām esmu atstājis tikai skaņuplašu atskaņotāju. Savā laikā tiku Olimpu pārtaisījis uz 38 ātrumu. Tas nebija sarežģīti, jo būtībā jau 38 ātrums šiem aparātiem bija paradzēts, jo ne jau kruievi šo magnetafonu uzkonstruēja, bet gan "nospieda", tā pat kā citu sadzīves elektroniku, no rietumu modeļiem. Uz 38 ātruma magnetafons pārvērtās par gandrīz profesionālu magnetafonu. Starpcitu, pirmos ierakstus ansamblis Jumprava taisīja uz Olimpa.

----------


## mishka

šitos maģus( союз-110 un elektroniku )  es dabuju no viena tautisko deju skolotāja par velti, viņam laikam tos vajadzēja, lai dziesmas ierakstitu un atskaņotu. es teikšu, ka elektronika atskaņo un ieraksta pat tīri OK. pamēģināju ar ko ierakstīt uz vienas nevajadzīgas lentes, zezultāts bija tāds- ja noregulē ieraksta līmeņa pogas vienādi kaut kur ap vidu no PC rakstot ( saprotu ka tas nav labākais no kā rakstīt ), tad kreisais kanāls ir pilns ar pasiem un ķerkst bet labais spalgāks un klusāks. tad nu to kreiso nogriezu gandrīz uz min un labo uz max.. tīri labi bija, bet vēl varēja just, ka labais ir spalgāks un ar kreiso tas pats kas iepriekš.. tad nu jāņem rokā ieraksta pastiprinātāja shēma un jāmaina visi tie štrunti.

----------


## Vitalii

_Shitos meeslus (Sojuz un Elektroniku)...ta viss nesaki, palikshu vel dusmigs - shutka!
Klau - shiem magiem nav ne vainas, tik Tev naaksies pamatiigi pakraameeties lai toos savestu kaartiibaa!

Mans Olimps-003 un Elektronika-003 ir novesti lidz galeejai kondiicijai un skan labaak veel par jauno, kad tas bij noripojis no konveiiera!!!!

Visticamak jaapeeta iraksta un atskanosanas galva..vai pazoneet naaksies atskanosanas traktu un ka jau saciija senseis - Didzis (mainiit naaksies elektroliitinjus) saujam vien!

Didzi - ja izdomaa atdot savu Olimpu-003 labaas rokaas - piesakos (protams par samaksu) !!!_

----------


## mishka

zinu, zinu ka labi   ::   bet neviens jau neteica ka kāds verķis te ir mēsls

----------


## Didzis

Sojuzs 110 ir tikai pirmās klases maģis un Elektronikai līdzās nestāv. To jau var uzreiz redzēt tikai paskatoties uz kinemātiku. Ja taisies to elektroniku "pacelt", tad izteikumi 


> kreisais kanāls ir pilns ar pasiem un ķerkst bet labais spalgāks un klusāks


  nederēs. Vajadzēs dabūt tā saukto testlentu ar precīzā līmenī ierakstītiem dažādu frekvenču skaņu signāliem. Tad vēl vajag milivoltmetru, skaņu ģenerātoru, oscilogrāfu un kropļojumu mērītājs arī nenāktu par sliktu. Pareizi noregulēt maģi, ir vesala māksla un baigais čakars. Ar vienkāršu kondensātoru nomaiņu cauri netiksi. Tas Tev nav MP3 plaieris vai dators, kurš abus kanālus vienmēr ieraksta vienādi. Maģim nepārtraukti dilst galviņas, mehānika un arī lentas. Lai maģi uzturētu līmenī, tas jāregulē visai bieži. Vārdu sakot, atceroties tās mokas, es šodien gan negribētu ar to vairāk ņemties. Tā pat, vajadzēs kautkur internetā izrakt jaunas lentas, jo vecas neder principā. Lenta ar laiku noveco un tajā grūti kvalitatīvi ierakstīt(jāčakarējas ar priekšmagnetizācijas strāvām). Vecus ierakstus gan var atskaņot bez problēmām, jo tie saglabājas ļoti ilgi.

----------


## mishka

saprotu, vajadzēs daudz.. bija arī tā, ka rakstīju varēja dzirdēt bišku apakšā veco ierakstu ( kad uzgriež uz pilnā ), tas jau laikam ir normāli un nav atkarīgs no dzēšanas galviņas vai dzēšanai paredzētajiem verķiem ? par to ir jautājums.. tātad viņš ir jāregulē, jo nolietojies un vecs, tā sanāk, jo tiko no rūpnīcas viņš bija labs. vispār varētu būt, ka galviņas arī nedaudz ir vainīgas?

----------


## Didzis

Nekas tur nav normāli un veco ierakstu nekādā gadījuma nedrīkst dzirdēt. Es jau teicu par vecajām lentām un magnetizācijām. Visdrīzāk dzēšanas ģenerātors nestrādā uz pilnu klapi, vai arī galviņām nav pareizi ieregulēti augstumi. Ņem jaunu lentu un nelielā gabalā uz abām pusēm ieraksta signālu, tad lentu iemērc speciālā "attīstītājā", kuru iegūst nomazgājot magnnētisko pulveri no vecas lentas. Tad skatās, vai rakstošā galva visus celiņus raksta simetriski. Ja vajag, pieregulē rakstošās galvas augstumu un procesu atkārto. Pēc tam regulē atskaņojošās galvas augstumu uz vislielāko signāla līmeni un un visvājāko blakus celiņu atskaņošanu. Ja izčakarēta dzēšanas galviņa, tad vēl papildus čakars, bet dzēšanas galvu parasti neviens "umņiks" neizgroza. Nu jā, vēl jau jākontrolē galviņas perpendikularitāte pret ieraksta celiņu, lai augšas atskaņo pareizi un vēl galviņas sagāzums, lai lenta vienmērīgi piespiežas galviņai un nemet kūkumus. Brrrrr, kad visu to atceros, tad šermuļi skrien pār muguru, bet tak pietika laiks ar to mehāniku ņemties.

----------


## Vaz3

Palasijos,un gribēju jums paprasīt,vai man kāds nevar piedāvāt kādu lentu magnetafonu(ejošu protams) Manam Saturnam Mehānika nestrādā kā vaig...

----------


## Delfins

Man laukos ir viens. Uz lampām laikam. It kā skaņo labi, tikai raksta sūdīgi. Visa bērnība uz viņa pavadīta. Tad dabūja kasetnieku, nu kvalitāte protams bija pavisam cita.

Tā kā šim te tikai antikvariāta vērtība. Oriģinālus analogos ierakstus tagad nekur nedabūt (Varbūt maldos). Rakstīt no PC mp3 gabalu (principā jebkuru digi-signālu) nav prāta darbs - pa starpu tiek pazaudēta lielākā daļa `niansu` dēļ joslas platuma/ierobežojuma.

----------


## Vaz3

Analogos var,Vinila plates vēljoprojām tirgo,lentas gatavas ar ierakstiem NEKAD NEESMU REDZĒJIS!!!Lampinieks nu nez neder,mosh kādam pat ir tāds Sojuzs vai kkas tamlidzigs...
Rekur juno.co.uk

----------


## Delfins

> lentas gatavas ar ierakstiem NEKAD NEESMU REDZĒJIS!!!


 Tad lentai nav jēgas. Tāpat kā pētīt uz filmas uzņemtu bildi, ieskanētu un lēta LCD monitora.
Protams, tas viss ir fleims, bet nu nodarboties ar elektro-mazohismu nav prāta darbs.

----------


## Didzis

Es jau teicu, ka skaņuplati ar parastu sadzīves magnētisko ierakstu, kaut tas veikts uz Elektronikas 004, nevar salīdzināt. Skaņuplatei analogajā ierakstā grūti atrast konkurentu, ja nu vienīgi uz VHS HI-FI maģa. Uz HI-FI vehaesņika var dabūt ļoti kvalitatīvu analogo ierakstu. Es vismaz uz šiem maģiem pārdzīvoju to brīdi kad ieraksti uz lielajām lentām nobeidzās, bet digitālu ierakstu vēl nebija. Tas brīdis deviņdesmito gadu sākumā bija briesmīgs, jo bija palikuši tikai kasešu maģi, kuru klausoties man uzreiz šemuļi pār muguru iet un vēmiens nāk. Par laimi, kasešu magnetafoni "nosprāga" dabīgā nāvē. Nu jā, kasešniekus aizstāja MP3, kurš jau nav daudz labāks.

----------


## Vaz3

Nu jā,kasete,tā pat kā mp3 var būt ideāls variants kad esi arā no mājas...Nu caur pastūža(Kvalitatīva)un kvalitatīvām tumbām,to troksni ko sauc par mp3 nav vērts klausīties...
Didzi,es nesapratu,VHS kasetē var ierakstīt labu audio ierakstu?
P.S.
To ka kasetnieki bija labi aparāti uz austiņam(un piemēroti kaķiem  ::  ) apstiprina šī bilde  ::   ::   ::  
http://rw6ase.narod.ru/ja/jauza/jauza_mp221_1s.jpg
Kaķim jau vienalga kas tur skan,galvenais ka kaķu koris  ::

----------


## Didzis

VHS HI-FI magnetafoni skaņu ieraksta ļoti kvalitatīvi. Neiet runa par parasti mono celiņu, bet par stereo, kuru raksta ar speciālām rotējošajām galvām. Skaņu diapazons ir no 20Hz-20KHz pie 1dB nevienmērības labiem magnetafoniem, kādus diemžē vairs neražo. Trokšņu līmenis arī ap -90dB. Viennīgais trūkums VHS HI-FI ierakstiem ir signāla izkritumi, kad galviņa kāda putekļa dēļ nesaskaras ar lentu. Par cik ieraksts ir analogs, tad nekādas kļūdas netiek labotas un skaņa vienkārši ir līdzīgi sprakšķi kā skaņuplatei. Tas gan notiek tikai pie štruntīgām lentām. Diemžēl, priekš VHS labas lentas vairs neražo. Vēl ir problēmas ar viģiku savietojamību. Atskaņojot ierakstu uz cita viģīka var uz apakšējām frekvencēm parādīties tād īpatnejs troksnis, kurš rodas,ja galviņu komutācija nenotiek sinhroni ar orģinālo ierakstu. Atskaņojot ierakstu uz maģa, kur tas rakstīt, skaņas kvalitāte ir perfekta. Pēdejo modeļu HI-FI viģiki vairs nekam neder, jo tiem nav ne ieraksta līmeņa regulātoru, ne arī līmeņa indikātoru. Vārdu sakot- pilnīgs fufelis, bet ko gan var gribēt par 50Ls. Kad kārtīgs viģiks maksāja 300Ls, tad viss bija OK.

----------


## Vaz3

Man ir ļoti,ļoti vecs Panasonic HIFI un jauns Panasonic HIFI,kurš nemaksāja 50ls,bet tas cipars bija lielāks,ir vērts mēģināt?
Par parastajām kasetēm,man laukos stāv divkasēšu deka TEHNICS un uz tā viss bija ok ar skaņu līdz vienudien tā vienkārši visas iekšas kratās,un ieslēgt nevar...
Didzi,varbūt esi dzirdējis par Panasonic NV-G50EE?Tas tak rakstija/atskaņoja stereo skaņu?

----------


## mishka

ja jau tagad runā sāka iet par video maģu skaņu es dabuju vācu "BAIRD 8940" video cassete recorder. tas maģis negāja.. kaut kas nebija ar mehāniku un kontaktiem.. sataisiju, tagad iet, bet švīka pa apakšējo malu kamēr atskaņo. ierakstīt vēl neēsmu mēģinājis.

----------


## Vaz3

Oi tiešām sākās offtopiks,pamēģini ierakstīt....

----------


## mishka

ok, tikai problēma, ka ieeja un izeja ir BNC.. kaut kas jau bus sāsatin   ::

----------


## Vaz3

Njā...A tev jau lai ierakstītu ieeju vajag...Jocīgi lieka ska BNC  ::  Parasti bija RCA

----------


## Didzis

BNC ieeja liecina par aparāta profesionalitāti, jo visā profesionālajā videoaparatūrā videosignalam izmanto tikai BNC štepseļus. Nav tak problēma par 50santīmiem nopirkt pāreju.
Vaz3, pamēģini tai savā dzelzī ierakstīt audiosignālu, tad jau redzēs, kāda būs kvalitāte.

----------


## Vaz3

Nu neiznu kad,būs jāstiepj platinieks līdz otrai iztabai  :: 
Doamu ka vajadzetu ierakstīties OK,BNC shtepseļi bija vecajam panasonicam Antenas iejai/izejai a pašam vecākajam Panasonikam viss bija ar BNC...

----------


## mishka

tam verķim man ar ir dolby system.. var ari pārslēgt audio signālu no viena kanāla uz otru vai stereo.. var arī atsevišķi mikrofonu pieslegt un audio ieeja un izeja ir kā krievu verķiem ar 5 punktiem.. būs kādu darba dienu jāiziet uz kādu audio video veikalu, tur drošivien būs tāda pāreja.

----------


## Vaz3

O tad jau tev labs aparāts  ::  Tos 5niekus suac par DIN  :: 
Jocīgi,pameģināju ierakstīt bet nekā,laikam kko nepareizi saspraudu,Nu uz shita aparata es toch rakstīt nejēdzu,uz vecā Panasonika viss bija ok,TIkai iespraud IN un OUT bet tur laikam Audio in tikai viens shtepselis tātad mono,a shitam 2 shtepselji...

----------


## Didzis

Vaz3, nevar būt, ka antenas ieeja ir uz BNC štepseļa. Tu kautko jauc. Uz BNC ir videoieeja-izeja. Protams, ka  stereo maģim ir stereo ieeja. Ja maģim ieeja ir uz DIN šepseļa, tad tas ir šusmīgi vecs un nez vai vairs kautkam der. HI FI videomagnetafonu zelta laiki bija aptuveni no 1990-2000 gadam. Pirms tam VHSņiki tikai attīstījās, bet pēc 2000 gada sākās to noriets. HI FI magnetafoni jau nebija sevišķi izplatīti un labi skanēja arī ne visi modeļi.

----------


## mishka

Din jau tagad ir arī uz zintezatoriem un vēl šādiem tādiem mūzikas verķiem

----------


## Vaz3

Bet maģim ir stereo ja spraužas Stereo in tikai viens Audio IN Štekeris?Jaunajam panasonikam ir L-R tikai es rakstit laikam nemaku uz viņa  :: 
Mishka,skaties PM  ::

----------


## Didzis

Audiotehnikā sen jau DINus neizmanto. Sintezātoriem uz DIN ir MIDI ieeja un izeja. Tas izveidojie vēsturiski kā standarts un neviens to nemaina. Apmēram tā pat kā vītnes izmērus kvēlspuldzei.  Amatieru tehnikā audiosavienojumiem izmanto RCA banānus. Profesionālajā tehnikā XLR kanonus vai džekus. Visiem sintezātoriem audioizejā stav džeki.

----------


## Vaz3

aha,Din vēl ir manam vecajam aizvesturiskajam PC  :: 
Apsvēru domu savam U7111 mainīt visas ieejas un izejas...

----------


## mishka

te atkal viena probleema..
aiznesu pie vietējā rādžiņu un teļuku labotāja, lai pārbauda kondensatorus un nomaina.. pašam nav ar ko pārbaudīt un nav tik maza lodāmura, lai varētu lodētēt šitādas lietas.
būtu jauki un smuki, ja pēc nomainīšanas strādātu viss, bet labais vispār negāja un kreisais vienīgi bija palicis labāks..
viņš tos kondensatorus pirms ielodēšanas pārbaudīja.
kas tur varētu būt ka nestrādā?

----------


## Didzis

Elementāri, palaid signālu no ģenerātora un ar oscilogrāfu meklē kur tas paliek. Ar testeri pārbaudi, vai strādā komutātori u.t.t. A, kā tad Tu domā, ka te kāds ir baigais telepāts un pēc bildītēm pateiks, kur platē defekts. Tad Tev jāiet pie ekstrsensiem. Tie pa gabalu varot televizoru salabot(gribētos gan redzēt, kā sadegušu sprieguma reizinātāju ekstasenss labo)un porču Tavam aparātam noņems. Ņem aparātus rokā, spraud lodāmuru kontaktā un uz priekšu. Tad varēsi uzdot konkrētus jautājumus un gan jau Tev ar prieku atbildēsim.

----------


## mishka

kaut ko darīšu. tās bildes ieliku, lai var uzskatāmi redzēt, kas mainīts, varbūt labuma nekāda, bet varbūt interesanti kādam paskatīties. tikai tā dīvaini sanācis, ka iet sliktāk kā gāja. signālu ģenerators ( Г3-118 ), ja to par tādu var nosaukt, man ir ,arī lodāmurs , bet tā oscilografa gan nav.

----------


## Vitalii

by mishka:  << kaut ko darīšu. tās bildes ieliku, lai var uzskatāmi redzēt, kas mainīts, varbūt labuma nekāda, bet varbūt interesanti kādam paskatīties. tikai tā dīvaini sanācis, ka iet sliktāk kā gāja. signālu ģenerators ( Г3-118 ), ja to par tādu var nosaukt, man ir ,arī lodāmurs , bet tā oscilografa gan nav.>>

 ::  apmaldīsies starp divām priedēm. tikai plates nesamaini vietām: kreisā kanāla ar labā kanāla platēm - būs liekas problēmas.

----------


## Didzis

Kā oscili mierīgi var izmantot kompi ar skaņaskarti. Tev tak pilnīgi pietiek ar skaņas diapazonu. Vajag tikai uzkraut kādu oscilogrāfa programu un skaņaskartes ieejā ielikt potenciometru, lai ērtāk regulēt virtuālā oscilogrāfa jūtību. Jebkuram elektrolītiskajam kondensātoram, kurš stāv skaņas traktā, paskaties signālu uz abām kājām un, ja tas atšķiras, tad kondiķis jāmaina. Nav jau izslēgti arī citi defekti, tā kā čakars palaits tādu maģi ir paliels.

----------


## mishka

nav ko apmaldīties, sen esmu noskaidrojis ko katra plate dara. vēl lielāks čakars ir tāds, ka nav tik viegli piekļūt tām platēm, kad maģis ir darbībā, nerunājot nemaz par galveno plati, kura savieno šitās visas, mož tā ir vainīga, ja tā, tad to tik vienkārši nebutu izvikt ara.

----------


## mishka

varat tagad visi ierēkt par to kā es sataisīju maģi, bez visadiem osciiljiem un frekvenču ģeneratoriem   ::  
vispirs es savilku vadus, ierubiju rakstīšanu un tad pievērsu uzmanību tiem kondiķiem kas tika maniiti.. nu tad to vienu ( redzams bildē ) pakustināju.. sāka dūkt ierakstā, labais kanāls. tagad tikai pamanīju to, ka platei iet celiņš arī pa augšu un pamanīju arī to, ka lodējot bija nolodēti celiņi nost no kondensatora.. tad nu piebliezu adatas ( vismazakais elektro vadiit spejigais materials ko atradu ) . pēctam arī būs jāpielodē.. skaņa bija samērā laba un strādāja abi kanāli atsevišķi kā tam vajadzētu būt.

----------


## Vaz3

NU ta jau labi ka iet...Tagad tikai salodē normāli un būs ok  ::

----------


## Vitalii

mākslas darbs top ar cirviti un āmururinju..barbarisks paņēmiens!
 - Ja būtu nedaudz apķērīgāks...varēji izgatavot pārejas karti ur remontējies vesels! Kā dabūsi viņu atpakaļ vai atstāsi pie aizmugurējā vāka?

----------


## mishka

pāreju.. ?   ::   šitā jau ir pāreja   ::   ::  tikai ar 14 kontaktiem nez vai tik vienkārši ko tādu būtu uztaisīt

----------


## Vitalii

..ja nedaudz piedomā - ne to vien var izdarīt. 
    - ar pārejas plati vari brīvi remontēt ar pārejās plates. Ar šādiem paņēmieniem grūti Tev būs ieturēt vajadzīgos parametrus ( apmēram tas pats kā kontūra spolei serdeni regulēt ar metāla skruvgrieznīti)...bezcerīgi smags pasākums.
    - ne velti izvēlas pēc iespējas īsākus starpbloku savienojuma  vadus, lai nerodas lieks fons.  

    Ja šādi remontēsi - nekāda tālākā apgridošana skaņas kvalitāti jūtami neuzlabos, vismaz man tā liekas patreiz skatoties uz izvietoto foto.
     ( pat ja nolodēsi vadiņus no kontaktiem, paliks lieka alva ap tiem un spraužot atpakaļ plati ligzdā - sa...si MPH14 konektor manu un visi prieki vējā.

----------


## mishka

tas jau tikai veids kā sataisīt, nejau visu laiku šitāds stāvēs. pāreju neliku, jo vienkārši tādas nav, bet tos vadiņus pie plates izvadiem es pietinu, nevis pielodēju

----------


## Vitalii

::    - tad jau nav tik bēdīgi kā izlikās. 
 Skatos, tev ir diezgan jauns modelis. Manējai (analoga plate) vēl ar brūno tekstolīta kontaktu turētāju - termo izturīgs ar apzeltītiem kontaktiem
 Kurš ta gads ir tai Elektronikai MPK-004.

----------


## mishka

85. gada novemvbrī šis pirmo reizi ieraudzija dienas gaismu

----------


## Vitalii

...pavisam svaigs - ja tā varētu sacīt.
  - mēgināšu iepostēt savējās bildes...pagaidām nesanāk.

  Ir lietas par ko vēl var padiskutēt (amatieru līmenī)..neesmu professionāls radioinženieris - radiotechnika mans hobijs un tikai.
 - Lentinieks ar 38cm/s. (galva - platais celiņš) ir tuvu vinnilplatei

----------


## mishka

jā, šitas izskatās pēc zvēra.. ārzemēs ne to vien ir uztaisījuši. 
nu pat ss.lv redzēju, ka pārdodās Олимп МПК-005С pa 30ls . cik lasīju netā par šito aprakstu.. itkā skaitījās vnk baigi labs.
http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/o/olimp/olimp_mpk005st.html
kas es pa amatieri?   ::   tikai apgūstu šo lietu.. to jau var redzēt pēc tā, kā laboju elektroniku   ::   tomēr šitā lieta interesē.
kura gada ir tava elektronika?

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, 38 cm/s ir profesionālais studijas ieraksta standarts no kura tad arī izgatavoja skaņuplates. Tātad- augstāka klase.

----------


## Vitalii

... Olimp MPK - 003 ir uzliktas galvas no Teac X-1000R lentinirka, effekts ir lielisks.
   Olimpa - 004/005 (sendasta galvas ) labākas par stikla ferrītenēm, ja nu vienīgi ieraksta atstāt un nemainīt.

----------


## Didzis

Skaņuplates izgatavoja no ieraksta uz magnetafona lentas. Lenta griezās ar 38 ātrumu un ieraksts bija tikai vienā virzienā ar platajām galvām uz diviem celiņiem(kats kanāls aizņēma pusi lentas). Viss tas dod vienkārši fantastisku efektu salīdzinājumā ar Olimpa 19 ātrumu un četrceliņu galvām. Es jau teicu, ka pirmo modeļu Olimpus un Elektronikas ļoti viegli pārbūvēt uz 38 ātrumu. Shēmā tikai jāielodē dažas detaļas.

----------


## Vitalii

Sveiciens visiem audio forumišiem gadu mijas priekšvakarā, veselības  un panākumus jums Žurkas gadā!

 Sveiciens Didzim,

 - Ir jau kā Tu saki:  << Skaņuplates izgatavoja no ieraksta uz magnetafona lentas. Lenta griezās ar 38 ātrumu un ieraksts bija tikai vienā virzienā ar platajām galvām uz diviem celiņiem(kats kanāls aizņēma pusi lentas). Viss tas dod vienkārši fantastisku efektu salīdzinājumā ar Olimpa 19 ātrumu un četrceliņu galvām. Es jau teicu, ka pirmo modeļu Olimpus un Elektronikas ļoti viegli pārbūvēt uz 38 ātrumu. Shēmā tikai jāielodē dažas detaļas.>>

 pirmie Olimpi un Elektronikas ražoja ar importa piedziņas motoriem ar lielāka izmēra assīti nekā vēlākajiem raž. modeļiem un pārtaisīt uz 38 ātrumu ir iespējami.
 - Revox A700 ar Olimpu-003, vai Elektroniku TAI-003 maz ar ko atšķiras, ja nu elektronikā pāris izmaiņas ir veiktas. 
 Studijas Olimps..ar ar platajām galvām bij..( sadabūjis esmu arī platās galvas no studijas maģa - orginālās) - tikai buržuju skan ievērojami labāk!
 Ir man vēl interese par kvalitatīvaiem (augstas kvalitātes) lentiniekiem saglabājusies, jaunatnei jau to nesaprast un ar nevajag viņiem tās problēmas...a lentinieks ta skan vēl joprojām godam ( pie kvalitatīva ieraksta lentā).

 Novēlējums: audiofīli - apvienojieties!

----------


## MONKEY

> Novēlējums: audiofīli - apvienojieties!


 Dēļ tava novēlējuma atcerējos, ka Boot.lv forumā jau laiku atrodams temats par audiofiliem ar vienu interesantu video, es gan to video neesu līdz galam noskatijies. Tas tik tā, ja kādam interesē un ir brīvs laiks varat apskatīties. http://www.boot.lv/forums/index.php?showtopic=81822

----------


## Vitalii

...he, nu nevajag tik saasināti to uztvert!
  - šīs grupas ļaudīm ir lielākas prasības audio atskaņošanas komponentēm un protams atskaņojamā ieraksta kvalitāti - un ir sava veida fānāti, kas lielākoties ir gatavi tērēt labas naudiņas par atskaņojamā materiāla kvalitāti.

----------


## Vitalii

by mishka - kā veicas ar reamināciju, večuks (Elektronika-004)ko izdveš ar!

----------


## mishka

viss ir OK! pagaidām salodēju to ieraksta past. shēmu ,iespraudu iekšā un aizskrūvēju vāku. vēlāk arī būs tie kondiķi jāmaina dzēsēja shēmai un, protams, arī atskaņošanas, laigan skan labi.. ieraksts jau arī nosacīti skanēja ar 11 ( laikam , īsti neatceros) beigtiem elektrolītiem. 
bilde kā viss izskatās šodien   ::

----------


## Vitalii

> jā, šitas izskatās pēc zvēra.. ārzemēs ne to vien ir uztaisījuši. 
> nu pat ss.lv redzēju, ka pārdodās Олимп МПК-005С pa 30ls . cik lasīju netā par šito aprakstu.. itkā skaitījās vnk baigi labs.
> http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/o/olimp/olimp_mpk005st.html
> kas es pa amatieri?  tikai apgūstu šo lietu.. to jau var redzēt pēc tā, kā laboju elektroniku  tomēr šitā lieta interesē.
> kura gada ir tava elektronika?


  ::  
*http://www.audioworld.ru/DIY/Vinil/olimp_01.html* 
 - (intereses pēc vari pastudēt brīvajā laikā) vienīgi Olimps - 005 tik viegli neizkidājas kā 003 Olimps vai Elektronika - 003/004...vajag papūlēties lai tiktu pie lielās plates.

----------


## Delfins

> Dēļ tava novēlējuma atcerējos, ka Boot.lv forumā jau laiku atrodams temats par audiofiliem ar vienu interesantu video, es gan to video neesu līdz galam noskatijies


 Kā saka krievi - "баян"  :: 

Bet īsti jēgu krāmēties ar lentu neredzu, jo nav kur dabūt kvalitatīvus ierakstus.

----------


## Vaz3

Ielikšu bildes arī ar savu maģi ko vakar dabūju...  ::  
Nota 203-1 Stereo:

Nu tāds viņš man ir   ::  ...
Tuvākajā laikā plānojas Astra,jo šitam ir tikai viena galva un tāds pārnēsājamais tips vien ir,bet klausīties var...  :: 
EDIT:
Nu pa dienu esmu ar viņu visādus brīnumus sastrādājis  :: 
Tagad izskatās šitāds  ::  Mētājās blakus veca,saplīsusi eglīšu diožu virtene,kāpēc nenomainīt blāvo lampiņu???

----------


## mishka

diezgan smuki tie vu metri   ::

----------


## Vaz3

NU forši ka kādam jau patīk tas ''ķūnings'' tagad tik nez ko lai dara kāda pretestīpa jaliek vai vēl lampinja jaslēdz ķēdē,baigi karst...

----------


## mishka

ieslēdz ķēdē abas pie vienas lampiņas ligzdas. vispār jau eglītē arī lampiņas baigi karst   ::

----------


## Vaz3

Tur jau orģināli itk viena bija  :: 
Mishka karts ta karst,bet nejau šitā:
Uzliku rakstīties,un VU diodes sāka šausmīgi stipri spīdēt,nu labi aizeju,un kad atnāku:

Man liekas ka es tikai tā māku  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MONKEY

Tiku es arī pie Olimp 003. Nesen kā palaidu, jo nebija orģinālā barošanas vada. Vispār man tā sistēma ar barošanas vadu nepatīk. Varēja tos drošinātājus salikt kur citur, un atstāt normālu kontaktu barošnas vadam. Viss par brīnumu man kautkā gāja ( es domāju, ka tik ilgi nostāvējis viņš ļoti dumposies ).Tikai skaņa peldēja. Kas tam ir pie vainas? kaut kādas ritošās daļas, vai motori? Vai jāmaina kondensātori?

----------


## Raimonds1

piespiedējrulitis nodilis, ar eļlu, taukiem
kaut kas mehānikā

----------


## Vitalii

> Tiku es arī pie Olimp 003. Nesen kā palaidu, jo nebija orģinālā barošanas vada. Vispār man tā sistēma ar barošanas vadu nepatīk. Varēja tos drošinātājus salikt kur citur, un atstāt normālu kontaktu barošnas vadam. Viss par brīnumu man kautkā gāja ( es domāju, ka tik ilgi nostāvējis viņš ļoti dumposies ).Tikai skaņa peldēja. Kas tam ir pie vainas? kaut kādas ritošās daļas, vai motori? Vai jāmaina kondensātori?


  laiakam jau dumpojas...skaņa peld.
  pēc ilgas dīkstāves ieteiktu veikt tam daļēju ritošas daļas profilaksi:
 1. lentas spriegotāj rullīša bukses ieeļļošana - prasās Турбинное масло Т-22 ( vai šujmašinas spolīs eļļa) gan lielo un mazo rullīti.
 2. piespiedēj rullīti nomazgā siltā ziepjūdenī, buksi ieeļļot.
 3. ja nekas nemainās un skaņa joprojām peld - skatīt galvenā motora - piedziņas motora elektro plati ( nepieciešams osciolagrāfs)

----------


## mishka

ar to rullīti ir uzmanīgi jāapietās.. pēc izjaukšanas un salikšanas kaut kas laikam bija kur ieķēries. kad ieslēdzu, skaņa bija vienkārši drausmīgi izstiepta.. noņēmu un uzliku atpakaļ to plastmassu, kas nāk pie kurpusa, pirms tā elektronika004 zīmes ( tas pats kas olmpam )

----------


## mishka

Monkey, kā ar olimpu?

----------


## MONKEY

Es tikai vakardien dabuju eļļu. Vajadzēja jau laikam sākt ar to, ka tam lentas spriegotājam ( nu tas, kas tur var brīvi staigāt uz augšu un leju ) nav tās plastmasas, ir tikai plika ass. Tas varētu ietekmēt skaņu?

----------


## mishka

tas, kas piespiež lentu un kas griežās ir gumijas rullītis, tu to domā? ja tev viņa nav maģis nemaz nestrādā ( neiet lenta uz priekšu ) vispār ieliec bildi, ja vari   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Man šķiet nesaprotama šī vēlme "uzcelt" augšā tos lentiniekus. Nu nesaprotu un viss... Vai tad kkur var vēl lentas nopirkt. Neesmu ne redzējis, ne dzirdējis. Kā tad ir?

----------


## Vitalii

> Man šķiet nesaprotama šī vēlme "uzcelt" augšā tos lentiniekus. Nu nesaprotu un viss... Vai tad kkur var vēl lentas nopirkt. Neesmu ne redzējis, ne dzirdējis. Kā tad ir?


  GuntisK - nu nepiepūlē smadzenes, nesaproti šo vēlmi un nevajag arī. Lai ar to ņemas ļaudis kam pamodusies intere par lentiniekiem,  kā aizmirstu mūzikas formātu ( ieraksts lentā).
 - Lentas var dabūt vēl, ja ne vēl pirmā svaiguma...tad lietotas pa pilnam (lentai ieraksts veikts tikai vienu reizi). 
 - Haļavščiki to nekad nav sapratuši un nesapratīs...kālab pirkt audio disku, ja var novilkt  inetā - kaut vai MP3 ( štruntīgā kvalitātē )

----------


## GuntisK

Vitalii tas nebija jāsaprot kā uzbrauciens, vnk gribās uzzināt kāpēc pēdējā laikā tāda interese par lentiniekiem. Atmiņas, retro kolekcionēšana, vēl  kas?

----------


## Didzis

Kvalitatīvi lentinieki uzpeld tāpēc, ka to bijušie saimnieki beidzot sapratuši, ka vairs nekad savā dzīvē nečakarēsies ar lentām. Tā jau ir ar daudzām lietām, kuras kādu laiku ir bijušas aktuālas dzīvē un žēl tās izmast. Paiet laiks un vienalga tā manta tiek izmesta. Man liekas, ka tagad ir pienācis laiks magnetafoniem. Priekš vēstures jau lentiniekus noteikti vajag saglabāt, bet ar praktisko pielietojumu ir tā kā ir. Vecajās lentās ir pagrūti kautko kvakitatīvi ierakstīt, bet jaunas var pasūtīt tikai internetā un tad tas prieks ir padārgs.

----------


## MONKEY

Kāpēc tāda interese? Nu kā 80tie atgriežās  ::  . Uzlikt lentu kur vēl vecā mūzika, piemēram Smokie - tāds pierērs tādēļ ka man tā ir vienīgā lenta, un palaist uz veca aparāta, protams ja skan normāli. Tas jau ir process. Lentas jau daudziem stāv mājas.

Nu nav pašlaik pieejams digitālais, taāpēc bilde no interneta. Tas kas ir ar sarkano apli, tā tur nav http://content5-foto.inbox.lv/albums576 ... mp003s.jpg . Tagad sapratāt par ko iet runa, un tas ietekmē skaņu?

----------


## Didzis

To detaļu sauc par lentas spriegotāju, kurš izlīdzina lentas nevienmērīgo tīšanos no spoles. Darbojas spriegotājs ļoti līdzīgi mašīnas amaortizātoram. Spriegotājā mehānisms ir sasmērēts ar speciālu eļļu, kura demferē tā atras kustības. Ar laiku tā eļļa iztek un tā ir viena no šī mehānisma galvenajiem defektiem. Tādu eļļu veikalā nevar nopirkt. Principā jau maģis strādās, tikai būs paaugstināta detonācija. Ja pats mehānisms vietā, tad cvar mēģināt piemērot citu līdzīgu rullīti.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tas ir lentas nospriegotāja rullītis. Ja tu lentu palaid pa taisno un tas mehānisms atrodas apakšējā stāvoklī, tad kreisās puses kasete velk lentu atpakaļ ar maksimālo spēku un dabīgi ka "peld" .
Rullītis ir tāds pats kā labajā pusē. Atrod virpotāju kas tādu uztaisīs.

----------


## MONKEY

> Es tikai vakardien dabuju eļļu. Vajadzēja jau laikam sākt ar to, ka tam lentas spriegotājam ( nu tas, kas tur var brīvi staigāt uz augšu un leju ) nav tās plastmasas, ir tikai plika ass. Tas varētu ietekmēt skaņu?


 Es taču zinu, ka tas ir lentas spriegtājs. Citi mani laikam nesaprata. Es lentu laižu pa to pliko asi, un tās plastmasas nav abās pusēs. Tātad tam skaņu ļoti nevajadzētu ietekmēt?

----------


## Vitalii

> Vitalii tas nebija jāsaprot kā uzbrauciens, vnk gribās uzzināt kāpēc pēdējā laikā tāda interese par lentiniekiem. Atmiņas, retro kolekcionēšana, vēl kas?


  Guntis' K ...nju  - saprotu Jūsu neizpratni. Tautai vēl joprojām ir interese par labiem lentu magnetafoniem...gan Krievijā, Vacijā un domājams ar citur Eiropā.
  Interese pār lentiniekiem man nav zudusi, tieši otrādi - ir iespēja salīdzināt padomijas vertakus ar buržuju izstrādājumiem. 
  Un..ja cilvēkam ir intereses un kaut nedaudz finanses atļauj - var interesantas lietas dabūt cauri caur adatas aci!

  Darbinu lentiniekus, kvēpinu lampinieku un baudu skaņas perfektumu! Ne jau visi CD-Diski ir samasterēti skaņu studijās perfektā kvalitātē, to pašu var teik par Vinillplatēm (ir plates kuras skan, un ir plates kuras skan ievērojami slikāk pat pie labas aparatūras.)
  Ja godīgi - manam mūžam pietiek ko klausīties, gan lentas...gan Vinildiski. 
  - un ja nemaldos...dzīve rit pa spirāli, ik pēc noteikta laika sprīža modes epizodes mēdz atkārtoties.
 tikai mans viedoklis, melomāna viedoklis.

----------


## Vitalii

> Es tikai vakardien dabuju eļļu. Vajadzēja jau laikam sākt ar to, ka tam lentas spriegotājam ( nu tas, kas tur var brīvi staigāt uz augšu un leju ) nav tās plastmasas, ir tikai plika ass. Tas varētu ietekmēt skaņu?
> 
> 
>  Es taču zinu, ka tas ir lentas spriegtājs. Citi mani laikam nesaprata. Es lentu laižu pa to pliko asi, un tās plastmasas nav abās pusēs. Tātad tam skaņu ļoti nevajadzētu ietekmēt?


  Vajag gan tos alumīnija rullīšus abās pusēs...gan no mehānikas, gan lai lenta ilgāki kalpotu un nesamagneztizētos - jo tā ass ir no rūdīta tērauda, un tērauds labi magnetizējas, laika gaitā padzēsīs lentas ierakstu, parādīsies lieks troksnis atskaņošanas kanālā un visas iespējamās sekas!

----------


## MONKEY

Ja kas, es savu Olimpu varētu arī pārdot, jā kādam rodās velme, tad sūtiet privātās vēstules.

----------

